# Husband has no desire...:((



## Nuskin (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello,

I hope you could help me with some advice or suggestions. We are together for almost 2 years now. We love each other very much. Our sexual life was pretty good, though I have more need in sex and more often then my husband. But everything else was all right, 2, 3 times at week or more.
Lately my husband ( about 2.5 weeks) does not want sex...Yes he had much of stress at work. My mistake, i was often complaining of not having enough sex so I think I made him feel guilty.
Whats happening now, he is saying me he loves me very much and i know that. He says its nothing to do with me, but its him, though he does not really know where is the problem.
It was very bad news for me and I took it very personally. Im an attractive women and have no lack of mens attention.
Now we both suffering I because feel not desired, he because of guilt.
What to do???


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

This is very common and feeling get hurt on both sides very quickly. You talk to him openly and honestly about this. Get it checked by a doctor if you think is long term or something very out of the ordinary. 

Stress is a HUGE factor in people's sex lifes. You may have to pick up the slack at home and wait until he is less stressed. Or have him find a different job.


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

Can you plan a weekend? Like get away and forget all about daily life? My wife and I used to do that, just forget about the kids, the house, the bills and fxxxx like we were 18 again!!! nothing beats it!! I used to bring the toys b/c she'd get embarrassed @ the metal detector....way before 911.
Mouse


----------



## IanIronwood (Jan 7, 2011)

Nuskin said:


> Hello,
> 
> I hope you could help me with some advice or suggestions. We are together for almost 2 years now. We love each other very much. Our sexual life was pretty good, though I have more need in sex and more often then my husband. But everything else was all right, 2, 3 times at week or more.
> Lately my husband ( about 2.5 weeks) does not want sex...Yes he had much of stress at work. My mistake, i was often complaining of not having enough sex so I think I made him feel guilty.
> ...


2.5 weeks? That's not a "dry spell", that's "a momentary rest". Cut the guy some slack. If you really want to improve his mood and decrease his stress enough to take you to pound town, give him a surprise BJ when he least expects it, tell him how proud you are of him for working so hard, and then make a date for some one-on-one time in the near future.


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

I agree with that. Men aren't that hard to turn on once he gets started.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

IanIronwood said:


> 2.5 weeks? That's not a "dry spell", that's "a momentary rest". Cut the guy some slack. If you really want to improve his mood and decrease his stress enough to take you to pound town, give him a surprise BJ when he least expects it, tell him how proud you are of him for working so hard, and then make a date for some one-on-one time in the near future.


:iagree:

That should work...


----------

